
Why Spreadsheets Are (Still) More Powerful Than Apps for Managing Money - ceresone
https://www.tillerhq.com/blog/why-spreadsheets-are-still-more-powerful-than-apps-for-managing-money
======
badrabbit
Simple solutions are always better.

Solutions to individual problems should not significantly increase the overall
count or complexity of problems the user is facing.

Python would be a better solution than any spreadsheet if one only looks at
the specific problem. Of course the learning curve,support cost and pool of
workers and colleagues that have mastered python does not make it an
attractive solution.

Still, writing an app to replace spreadsheets can be profitable depending on
the specific problems and needs of each user.

~~~
ceresone
I personally find the "grit" of looking at my spreadsheet helps keep me more
aware of my spending (and consequently spend less). Python is an interesting
take as well.

